# Yeast Recommendation For A Belgian Ipa?



## Supra-Jim (18/6/11)

Hi Al,

I have a cube of Hopburst IPA (currently drinking the first cube fermented with US05 :icon_drool2: ) and I'm thinking of giving the second cube a bit of a twist. Does anyone have a recommendation for a Belgian yeast to use with this?

And also thinking of cold steeping some carafa to make it a black belgian IPA just for the hell of it?

Thoughts?

Cheers SJ


----------



## KillerRx4 (18/6/11)

Not sure how it would go with a Hop forward IPA, but my all time favorite belgian yeast is 3787 trappist.


----------



## drtomc (18/6/11)

Some like it and some dislike it, but T-58 might be a good option. It is less fruity and vineous than some of the Belgian strains, but still has some interest to it. 

T.


----------



## jyo (18/6/11)

What about Belgian Ardennes :super: Ferment at the lower end (18') to keep the esters low.


----------



## pbrosnan (18/6/11)

jyo said:


> What about Belgian Ardennes :super: Ferment at the lower end (18') to keep the esters low.


Agree. This is my weapon of choice for Belgians and their US derivatives. It doesn't seem to throw the strong esters that the other Wyeast Belgians do.


----------



## jbowers (18/6/11)

From my experience drinking belgian IPA's, the Westmalle strain works really well...


----------



## mmmyummybeer (19/6/11)

I used the Wyeast Belgian Schedule 3655 and found it to be very nice in my Pale Ale however I don't seem to see it for sale any more not to sure if they dropped it, there is so many belgian yeast available though and everyone probable has a different one for a favourite. Im sure which ever you choose should be nice.
Cheers and good luck


----------



## humulus (19/6/11)

Love that yeast also,i emailed wyeast and the reckon it will be getting released around October this year
:icon_cheers:


----------



## neonmeate (19/6/11)

belgian ipa is my house brew (although i do it with a mixture of english and euro hops) - i usually use 3787/WLP500 (preferably fermented <20C), have also used schelde, achouffe and french saison with success.


----------



## Jazzafish (19/6/11)

Last one I did was brewed with the White labs Abbey Ale. I really liked it as the ester profile worked well with the hops IMHO. Pitched at 18*C and let it free rise to hold at 25*C


----------



## beers (19/6/11)

French Saison


----------



## winkle (19/6/11)

beers said:


> French Saison


Too many people are using that yeast already (for my liking).
However W3522 is the multi purpose strain of choice. Around 20 c.


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/6/11)

Cheers for the ideas guys. Gives me something to think about.

Cheers SJ


----------



## argon (20/6/11)

jyo said:


> What about Belgian Ardennes :super: Ferment at the lower end (18') to keep the esters low.


I concur... Certainly keep it at the lower end for restrained ester production. First time I used this yeast I did it at 19 raising to 21 and ended up with a little more bubblegum and banana that I like. Second batch 18 raising to 19 and is just right. Nice and subtle.


----------



## Fents (20/6/11)

and what a hopburst it is! such a good beer SJ, biggup.


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/6/11)

Yeah it is a good beer. I'm still sitting on the fence with regards to the second cube. Something in the back of my mind is tempting me to do something a little different.

Cheers SJ


----------

